# madawaska second leg oaa shoot



## Nudlebush (Jun 24, 2007)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> Just got back from Madawaskas shoot had a great time of course... Joe lays out a challenging course always ...about 71 people registered...lots of good door prizes ..seems my luck has run out there though.. I shot with a great group Kathy and Brian Mckay and Charles Kelly... Seems everybody had a smile on over the 2 days... And boys there where no aliens on the Mountain.. and the fireworks will be bigger and better next year..Andy find your shoes yet lol lol ..


Joe does set a up a good course!
Did anyone else the Beaver target around target 39?

All my belongs are accounted for, thanks for the accomodation and Charles you make a mean mushroom caps. :wink:


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Andy, did you get rid of the pesky beaver?


----------



## Cory J~ (Jun 29, 2010)

pictures anyone?


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

Current Triple Crown Standings


----------



## Nudlebush (Jun 24, 2007)

*Beav*

I think the boys shoot a pair of tens on the Beaver!:shade:


----------

